# Computer Won't Hold Internet Connection on Wireless Network



## cokids (Dec 27, 2005)

I am having problems with my internet connection on my Windows XP Home computer. My wireless router is working with a strong
signal, but every few minutes, my browser disconnects and then can't 'see' the signal and I get a "This page cannot be 
displayed" message. The only thing that seems to fix it is to shut down and restart the computer.

I have unistalled the drivers and reinstalled updated ones, called my anti-virus company and uninstalled software
that they said conflicted (Spyware Dr. supposedly conflicts with Bit Defender), unplugged my cordless phone that 
supposedly works on the same frequency as the router, and have done a system restore to try to get this thing
working smoothly so that it doesn't keep disconnecting.

Any idea what's going on? The computer seems to work smoothly otherwise....oh one other thing...every time I start
up the computer I get a 'Windows Installer' window that pops up telling me that it's preparing to install, but
nothing ever happens. Even after a system restore, this window pops up on restart. 

HELP! I'm trying to avoid having to reinstall windows and use the recovery disk. Too much work, if I can avoid it...
do you have any idea what's going on and how to fix it? 

Beth


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

Connection: Which browser are you using and any specific alteration to the speed/connection settings?

For Win Installer: Download Windows Installer 3.1 v2 (3.1.4000.2435) and install that now.



> The Microsoft Windows Installer is an 'application installation and configuration service'. This means that it is used for installing programs on your computer. Some software requires this latest download before you can install it. In effect, this becomes a two step process. First you download the Windows Installer and run it (restart your computer). Then run your software's installation program (yes, there is some degree of Microsoft kookiness that requires you to install an installation program before you can install the program you actually want).
> 
> According to Microsoft, this is the function of the package: 'It manages the installation and removal of applications by applying a set of centrally defined setup rules during the installation process. These setup rules define the installation and configuration of the installed application. In addition, you use this service to modify, repair, or remove an existing application.'
> 
> ...


That should fix the issue.


----------

